# MobiFone chung tay cùng chương trình “Sóng và máy tính cho em”



## anhtrang126598 (27 Tháng chín 2021)

MOBIFONE KẾT NỐI YÊU THƯƠNG VƯỢT QUA ĐẠI DỊCH
Hưởng ứng chương trình “Sóng và máy tính cho em” nhằm hỗ trợ, duy trì việc kết nối, truy cập Internet, bảo đảm đáp ứng nhu cầu học tập trực tuyến cho các em học sinh, sinh viên nghèo.
Tham gia vào chương trình “Sóng và máy tính cho em”, MobiFone và các doanh nghiệp viễn thông đã cùng hỗ trợ 1 triệu máy tính giúp cho 1 triệu học sinh, sinh viên thuộc hộ nghèo, cận nghèo được học trực tuyến.





Bên cạnh các giải pháp đang triển khai hỗ trợ học và làm việc trực tuyến như tăng gấp đôi băng thông với giá không đổi, tặng thêm 50% dung lượng data, MobiFone sẽ miễn phí 100% cước kết nối Internet di động.
Đặc biệt, từ ngày 18/09/2021, MobiFone triển khai miễn phí gói cước data HS với ưu đãi cực hấp dẫn trao thêm cơ hội, thêm phương tiện học tập tiếp sức cho nhiều em được tiếp tục đến trường như:
- Miễn phí 3 chu kỳ.
- 4GB data/ngày.
Để nhận ưu đãi, soạn tin cú pháp HS gửi 789!
Chào năm học mới, chẳng ngại COVID cùng trường học trực tuyến MobiEdu.
Chi tiết về chương trình, xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ!


----------



## hoamaybay (5 Tháng mười 2021)

Chương trình này thì hệ thống tự động mở lại gói cước khi thuê bao khóa 1C, 2C nối lại liên lạc các bác nhé.


----------



## hoalacai (5 Tháng mười 2021)

Chương trình này không áp dụng chính sách retry 30 ngày đối với gói HS.


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (11 Tháng mười 2021)

Chương trình có ý nghĩa nhân văn quá mà có bác nào biết sẽ được khuyến mãi như thế nào ko ạ


----------



## Chu Đệ (11 Tháng mười 2021)

Mỗi học sinh thuộc đối tượng tài trợ sẽ được nhận 01 tài khoản ôn luyện củng cố và nâng cao kiến thức các môn học cho học sinh từ lớp 1-12 từ hệ sinh thái dịch vụ MobiEdu, 01 tài khoản học tiếng Anh nâng cao trên hệ sinh thái dich vụ mobiEdu cùng với dung lượng internet miễn phí 4GB/ngày nhé bác


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (11 Tháng mười 2021)

Mà khuyến mãi này tính theo năm học hay tính theo chu kỳ 12 tháng vậy bác với lại cho em hỏi nếu sử dụng vượt quá 4GB có bị trừ phí thêm ko ạ


----------



## Chu Đệ (11 Tháng mười 2021)

Thời gian sử dụng trong vòng 3 chu kỳ thôi , khi sử dụng hết 4GB hệ thống sẽ ngắt kêt nối internet chứ không trừ phí thêm nhé bác


----------

